# Land HO Updates....



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*---*

=====


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Land HO Updates.....*

a few more...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Land HO Updates.....*

and more...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Land HO Updates.....*

more still... even dragged out the Clam Shack.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Land HO Updates.....*

and now the rest. Including a visit by the HObos from chat!! :wave:

Thanks fer lookin. nd


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Fandamntastic, Nuther! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

joez870 said:


> Fandamntastic, Nuther! :thumbsup:


X2 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Yankee, You and the Mrs. need to get out more, the long line is a woman thing!!!
Looking good in Nuther Nutherland!!! I could enjoy the trailer life, looks relaxing to me!!! Even the Hobo's look happy!!! Great work...RM


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Oh yeah, that's a beauty! Thanks for sharing your pride and joy with us.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

That's what I'm talkin' 'bout. Excellent, love the attention to detail.
hojoe


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> Spring is here and so starts the growing season. Trees and flowers have been planted, HR is adding folks to the payroll, and visitors are stopping by for lunch and a peak at the goings on. nd


What's lurkin' in the back of the "bent-ree" at Mr. Ho's?

Are Ben Dover's pants split?

Great fun Nuther. Thanx for sharing your progress. Inspiring as usual!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

great scenery. what scale did you use for the figures ?


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

GREAT STUFF Dave. 

I love the pink and blue out houses......made me spit soda all over LMAO.

The Rod at the "Burger" joint waiting for the roller skating car hop is cool.

The HObos from chat...are well.......well they just are 

I can almost picture "Spongebob" frying up some "crabby patties" in the back of the clam shack.

GREAT GREAT stuff......WOW!!!!!!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Great work.. was wondering were Bob and Bill have been..lol...


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

I do believe you should make a suggestion to the owner of the Race Inn to tell his customers to keep the curtains closed. I'm sure I saw a little hanky panky going on in there.




Nice job ND.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Thanks fer lookin everybody... much appreciated!!*

Yank... Any state fair, country fair, or similar porta-potty-worthy event ALWAYS has a line for the ladies room. They stand and squirm as we stroll by. 

demether... These are all hobbystore bought HO figures picked here and there. Mostly Woodland Scenic stuff... maybe a few odd model power people and a very few off-beat german items too. 

fastlap.... Believe it or not, I almost put curtains in. They look better lighted though and I have no plans on lighting it up. With no curtains it kinda looks like it's that part of the day at a motel (not a hotel) when the housekeeping staff is busy cleaning all the rooms, throwing open the windows, and basically just letting the stank out. :lol:

Great fun doing the landscaping. I tend to stare at it for a long time, percolate some ideas, then eventually get disgusted with myself for procrastinating for so long .... and then just ATTACK it ! ! ... still all fun though and it feels good to finish stuff.... Guess I'll have to start ripping this one up and planning a nuther pretty soon . nd


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

> Mostly Woodland Scenic stuff... maybe a few odd model power people and a very few off-beat german items too.


so they are 1/87 ?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

All the little details add up to make a big impact!!! Amazing ND!! Being a small track, it's loaded with beautiful touches but it never looks crowded or cramped. Everything flows perfectly from one scene to the next. Great job!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I want to get a trailer and retire in Land Ho!! :lol:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

demether said:


> so they are 1/87 ?


Woodland Scenics HO (which they call 1/87). These are on my layout...

http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/images/A1824B.JPG

woodlandscenics.com


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Great little scenes. Storytelling in 1:87.

I like the service station best. Judging from the guy leaning on the pump, Mr. Ho may be doing a back-door sideline in homebrew refreshments.

-- D


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Nuther,I can help you so you don't have to tear it up.You can come to my place and get started on my track.You don't have to thank me.You can start anytime.Thanks Tom Stumpf


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Fantastic detail, landscaping & storyline! Felt like I was driving on your track in my favorite roadster (have the same color roadster)! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Just keep returning to view the photos over & over so Keep the pictures coming! Great work. ...RL


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

tjd241 said:


> Woodland Scenics HO (which they call 1/87). These are on my layout...
> 
> http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/images/A1824B.JPG
> 
> woodlandscenics.com



You made a such good looking scenic situations, so the difference of scale is not so visible...great job :thumbsup:


Could I rehost your photos (with your name, of course) to show your superb work on french slot racing forums ? here in France h0 slot racing 's got the false reputation of being ugly and toyish...you totally prove the opposite.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> All the little details add up to make a big impact!!! Amazing ND!! Being a small track, it's loaded with beautiful touches but it never looks crowded or cramped. Everything flows perfectly from one scene to the next. Great job!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I want to get a trailer and retire in Land Ho!! :lol:


WHAT?! 

Squatting with the chat hobo's aint good enuff fer ya Ujoe?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Wee-Wee Misshure*



demether said:


> Could I rehost your photos (with your name, of course)


Go right ahead Demether... Spread the news about HO.... Are the pics of sufficent quality for you? If not PM me and I will email some.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

The photos are OK for forums ! 

the only thing missing I think, it's a large view of the whole track ! 

thank you


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Okay....*

I will crank up the motor on the Land HO dirigible when I get home later. I'll post a couple blimp shots tonight (lid on and lid off). nd


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

OK, I 'll follow this topic for new photos


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> I will crank up the motor on the Land HO dirigible when I get home later. I'll post a couple blimp shots tonight (lid on and lid off). nd


The Clam Shack sponsors an air ship? Cant wait for the updated satellite view Nuther!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> WHAT?!
> 
> Squatting with the chat hobo's aint good enuff fer ya Ujoe?


After taking a good look at meself in the mirror I have come to the conclusion that I have taken up an employment opportunity at the clam shack... but I must have had to get a haircut!! :lol:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Your track scenery inspired me to add some field grasses to my own layout. Thanks for the inspiration! I like it.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*This is what it's all about...*



AfxToo said:


> Your track scenery inspired me to add some field grasses to my own layout. Thanks for the inspiration! I like it.


Give and take.... Hard to find these days. I've gotten some of my best inspirations right here myself. Who woulda thunk it possible of slottards? Maybe some other folks should take note.  nd

NOW... Here's those blimp shots... Straight from the Land HO dirigible. One is a fly over and the other is a shot with the plexiglass lid closed up.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank you for the large pictures. What is the size of the board ?

Standard 8" x 4" ?


Do you plan to paint the red markings on the track (only little issue I see...) ?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

It's actually based on a 36x80 hollow core door with a layer of plywood over it. It does double duty as a desk for me in our small home and it's about all I have room for. The exterior walls are 6inch x 3/4inch pine. The inside "walls" are 3inch pine and they are about 1/4 inch shorter than the outer walls, which provides a place for the 3/8 inch plexiglass top to lay flush. On it's own the plexi can be very flexible, but when supported on every side equally it's quite sturdy and flat. I just lift it up and lean it against the wall to run cars. 

At one time I was going to do some border painting, however the look "as is" gives it a more natural and old school feeling that I am now quite fond of. I am trying to portray a club or park setting as opposed to an "official" modern sanctioned auto racing venue. A time warp back to the 60's and simpler days I suppose. The cars I prefer to collect and run are all tjets . Bodies are mostly older hot rods, vintage sports cars, and a few muscle cars. They seem right at home in this simple setting and I enjoy _*watching*_ them run through the layout as much as I like actually *running* them through it. It's all Tomy Track, powered by a Tomy tri-power pack, and I am using 2 fused 95ohm BRP controllers. nd


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I think that didn't express myself correctly : I was just speaking about the red AFX factory markings (on the left of the picture) : 











I was thinking that a simple black mat coat of latex paint should be better :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*oh that paint....*

It did bother me a bit at first, but now not so much. I may get around to taking it off someday. I've had much bigger fish to fry lately though, so it's no biggie. nd


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

How about a covered bridge like those characteristic to yer region?


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

By the way, your track have a great success here on french forums ! bravo 

one member asked where did you find the Airstream trailer ? 

thank you


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*The HO trailer is made by Busch.*

A gift from Claus Heupel in Germany...Speaking of adding realism though... A *SUREFIRE* way to add some sweet HO bodies to your fleet is to contact Claus Heupel. Shipping to you is undoubtedly way less than the USA and he really makes some outstanding stuff. Tell your friends to visit his site if they enjoy realistic HO. http://www.c-jet500.de.vu/ ... Very inspiring resin casts and each one I have of his is an important part of my collection.....nd


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you a lot for the adress ! I love tjets too  by the way, shipping from germany is very expensive to france. Most of the time, I prefer order things in USA,airmail is cheaper. Weird, but...


EDIT : perhaps you know where I can find a tjet ferrari 250 GTO ? I can't find it anywhere...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Is that a map of Nantucket Island on the wall?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Good aye matey ! !*



AfxToo said:


> Is that a map of Nantucket Island on the wall?


Cape Cod and the Islands... Home away from home. :thumbsup: nd


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> Cape Cod and the Islands... Home away from home. :thumbsup: nd


My wife and I go up to The Rock every September. Any chance we might run into you there?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Ya never know....*

September is a great time of year up there... October too. Quiet for the most part... all the better restaurants and grog spots are all still open, as well as the shopping mecca's for the little lady. We "try" to get away up there two or thee times per year. 3-4 day long weekends. We have a nephew entering his 3rd year at Mass Maritime (Bourne, MA) in pursuit of his certifications to pilot steam and motor vessels of unlimited tonnage. Everything from Shrimp'n Boats to Love Boats. We usually take him out and over-feed him on our way through. Our stomping grounds are Chatham to P-Town and all points in-between. Usually lodge in Orleans. We always have plans on the back burner to get up there somehow. Ever find slot cars up there?... I've tried, but all thrift shops and such places never have a trace. Closest was a hobby store in Eastham that carries some AW cars. nd


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Cape Cod and the Islands... Home away from home.


I'm a little slow. I should have picked up on the theme. If you had called it the Lobsta Pound or Quahog Cuisine I'd have picked up on it quicker.

I haven't been to the Cape in too many years, but I'm putting it on the docket this year for sure. The smell of salt air, the feel of the cool ocean breeze on your face, and the feeling of warm sand sifting between your toes. If that doesn't rejuvenate your soul, nothing will.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

We've only been to Nantucket and Hyannis. A roast beef sandwich washed down with a Sammy at the Atlantic Cafe is the traditional arrival munch once we're on The Rock. My step-daughter's been working the bar the last few years at Capt. Toby's Chowder House, so you can usually bet on finding us there as well. They've got 5 big screens all mounted side by side behind the bar. Great place to be at the end of the baseball season with all of the games for the pennant race going on all at once. 

Our favorite place in Hyannis is The Schooner. It's more of a proper restaurant than the other two. Can't say I've ever seen any slots, but there's a cool shop in Hyannis that specializes in bobble heads. I asked the guy there if he had any of the Dave Despain bobbles, and the look on his face when he told me NO made it seem like I was only the 4,000th person that asked. I did pick up a cool Monaco poster card for one of the walls in the slot cave though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> Cape Cod and the Islands... Home away from home. :thumbsup: nd


i'm going to be living on "the rock" (MV) for july, august and september!! i lived there for 15 years year round. ('81-95) i can't wait. though i left it is my only true home. mj


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm still trying to see what they were talking about at the motel and you guys are jumping on sandpiper air with Joe and Brian and going off to drink Helens bad coffee.. I am sooooooo far behind...


Dave


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

That is a gorgeous track.... I'm just trying to imagine one of my G3R super stocks coming off in a corner and the havoc that could wreak on that layout. It's so pretty I'd probably run everything at 8 volts.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nuthin here is too fragile or can't be fixed....*



martybauer31 said:


> I'm just trying to imagine one of my G3R super stocks coming off in a corner


... but in the event of an incident linked to an "overly magnetized" vehicle??? I'd say it'd more likely be an example of _*mutually assured*_* destruction *:lol:... nd


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Build a car or work on my layout? Hmmmmmmm*

Great layout ND man,

Love the Hobos and that Model T in the weeds. It is all great stuff!! 

Maybe some day my layout will take off in detail again? Some day...some day...

Bob...track layout detail is a whole different ball game...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Clamcake Corner...*

We added a new business for a pretty little gal from Quohog, Rhode Island. Former 'Gansette Girl Stacey leased this place right next Shuck's shack. She makes the best fritters in the county, using the freshest ingredients available. With Shuck next door... how can you go wrong? Also, there are now boats available for hourly rental down at the pier. See the manager on duty at the Race Inn front desk for details. 





























Thanks fer lookin. nd


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Why do I feel this incredible urge to get some fritters?? Sweet addition ND!!!! This can only make for more business at Shucks!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Fritter Away is a great addition. Thanks for sharin'
hojoe


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Super I've just been reading and looking at this thread for 30 minutes now. When something is this good you just gotta slow down and enjoy it.

Dave


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice addition to the layout, looks like Stacey already has a customer! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Dave you just keep motivating me to work on my layout...*



CTSV OWNER said:


> Super I've just been reading and looking at this thread for 30 minutes now. When something is this good you just gotta slow down and enjoy it.
> 
> Dave


Yeah nd you have some incredible ideas.Fritters, Clams and Boat Rentals are all just plain fun. I want to race on your layout man!!

Bob...this is way 2 Kool...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Thanks for the kind comments...*

I've been slacking off on the landscape side of things. I have a few little additions to do this year... then back to chassis. nd


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Little additions make a big impact!! No matter how done it is, there's always a little something more to add. Land HO rocks!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 77bronco_ed (Jan 10, 2008)

I see you have the "fonz" hangin out at the "Drive in" stand.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Updates...we don't need no stinkin' Badgers ( Badges? ) lol...keep on lookin anyways!*

Nuther,

Even though you have not done any updates for a while I just wanted to come back and look anyways. Your layout is an inspiration to me (as many, many other layouts here also).

I am glad it isn't against the law to have this much fun! :hat:

Bob...every day is a party here...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*So the question remains...*



bobhch said:


> Your layout is an inspiration to me (as many, many other layouts here also).


... how's yers coming? 

_BTW... Thanks for the repeat visit Bob. _


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*one more time...*



tjd241 said:


> ... how's yers coming?
> 
> _BTW... Thanks for the repeat visit Bob. _


I just figured out the UFOs for Area 51 & sure they will pop up in other spots in Las Vegas as well. Who can resist bright lights and ding, ding, ding sounds...Not mE.

Bob...here I am again...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Gadzooks ! !*

Vintage 'HO pics have surfaced. Circa 2003. Didn't remember I had these. Fifty some odd inches long and it was the test bed and proving grounds for modern day Land HO. This is even before Land HO 1 was built or even named for that matter. This was my first "permanent" track and just the start of things to come. It's the primordial chowder I climbed out of (all covered with oyster crackers). Lot's of landscape mediums in play back then. Colored caulk, astro turf, foam board, nonskid strip retaining walls, lichens, actual railroad gravel (looks rather kitty litter-ish poor color choice)... you name it and I tried it. A veritable smorgasborg of methods were employed to try and combat the high cost of "real" landscape supplies. Some things worked... some not so much.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Im diggin the hairpins. :thumbsup: I bet the Tjets loved them. Nice and compact.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Cool beans Nuther,

You have been at this landscape layout deal for a while. I have had dreams all my life after seeing my Cousins layout all done up in landcape as a kid in the 70s. Landscape and cars...........Yeah baby!

I need to get back to work on my layout this Winter. Trying to finish up some slot car builds and think this may be the Winter for me to get my layout in shape for some fun driving.

It will be alot more fun to drive across the Hoover Dam that Yankee built me and then off into ANOTHER part of my layout that is finished up also.

Bob...nice shots of your old layout Dave...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Been awhile since anything was added...*

SO... For a change I thought I'd show something that recently got removed. A good friend's husband and friend of mine named Mike recently passed. He was a real fighter who was surrounded by a very strong family of fighters. Having diabetes since he was born, and a bad case at that, he lost the fight, but not the war. He was a good father and husband, a hobby guy and a car guy. Despite being finally wheelchair bound, without most of his fingers, both legs amputated, organ transplants, neuropathy of his heart muscles, dialysis, and infections that sent him to the hospital nearly every month... he never once complained. He had a great sense of humor and I honestly think he would have sooner rolled himself off a cliff before he'd throw his problems in your face. He and his family were an inspiration to me. When you think you got it bad... it could be worse. Unbelievably, Mike felt this way too. 

Speaking of inspiration, he was a hobby guy who really could not do his hobby thing anymore or 1:1 cars, but he was still very interested nonetheless. When I started to build my current layout I had no idea he was a hobby guy. My friend at work said oh my god... my husband has HO trains and slot cars!!!... From there forward I'd send him pictures as I went along. Mike was a talented artist and graphic designer by trade. Matter of fact he worked on his computer almost right until he passed despite his health problems. He made some of the signs for me that really seasoned my build from the very beginning. I thought I'd like to try for a small town old school feel and when I saw the signs Mike made for me I knew I had made the right choice.

This is my favorite one below and it's attached to the snack bar that once was part of Land HO. I removed it to build this display for my friend at work. It will now live on with a different caretaker. I've never been much of one for sympathy cards. They normally say something I never would have said. Instead, I wanted to build this as a small tribute and something to remind her of better times. I have another structure in mind to take it's place on my layout and I'm hoping Mike's wife (my friend at work who is *also* a graphic designer) can make a new sign for the new building. She's a great friend and I think she would love to help. The truck btw is because she and Mike loved that show American Pickers.

So here it is...







































*Now... Somebody asked why the shutters?? This kit is all open on 4 sides no?? Well... as kind of an Easter Egg and to give it a bit more depth and interest, I lighted the building with some Lemax Xmas minilights. The switchbox is sunken into the bottom of the base. 2 AA's power it up. You can even see Bernie the grill man in the way back. lol *












I think this is more my speed in this particular case... damn cards just never say the right thing. I hope this does. 

thx for looking.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That's cool Dave.  Sorry you lost a good friend but that is a very nice tribute.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Could not imagine how that could be more perfect. Or fitting, for that matter. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

A very fitting tribute.

Yer aces Dave!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Very cool tribute!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Way cool Dave!! Love it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I think is incredibly cool!! A fitting tribute, and way better than a card! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Nice touch Dave. It's unbelievable, the friends this hobby makes. Sorry you lost a good one.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice work on a fitting tribute for a lost friend. :thumbsup: RL


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Great tribute build...*

Dave,

Yeah way better than a card. Sorry for your loss.

Mike sounds like he was an A-1 type of guy with a smile on his face no matter what life thew at him. 

BZ


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Coming Oct 30th...*


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thanx for the invite! LOL


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

WOOHOO!

On my birthday, too!

What a great present! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks like the leaves are fallin' off the trees in Land HO... just like here!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

This is such a neat idea, I love the banner, can't wait to see more.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

The Great Pumkpkin is afoot... 

note the Charlie Brown jack-o-lanterns.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

WOOHOO Octoberfast ............... can't wait.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I will be along driving my New Aurora Hot Rod. Looking forward to the Festivities

Rob


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

C'mon Nuther, no little teaser pics??


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

tjd241 said:


>


lol!!!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*First things first...*

We've been pretty flat here at Land HO. So when we undertook a few small additions, we thought the best way to proceed was to pay tribute to the HT guys we lost this year. Our new Wreck Garden is for Neal and Dan and all the others who left us too soon....


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*There's a new eatery at 'HO...*

All the specialties that you'd expect are available. Everything from Surf to Turf.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Around the yard...*

Just a couple shots as we lead-up to the show. Sprucing up a runner and a couple barn-finds...


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Great pics and cars TJ. Awesome tribute!!


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great additions to Land HO & great tribute - the Wreck garden. ..RL


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

That Mini-Lindy looks great Dave!! And so does everything else! The Wreck Garden is a nice touch, Neal and Dan are smiling over Land HO right now!! Miss them both!! pig


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Dave, I really like the idea of your Wreck Garden :thumbsup:
And again, wonderful pix of your wonderful cars and scenery....awesome !


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Simply beautiful!!!*

Hi Dave,

you did add some more really nice details to your wonderful layout! Love the idea with the memorial wrecks! :thumbsup:

Got me thinking again if it´s really necessary to have a huge layout as a home track... Size isn´t everything! 

Claus


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Wow. Just wow. Fantastic as with all your stuff, but the Wreck Garden is just something else. Love it.

--rick


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Humbling...*

... to say the least. My inspirations came from right here. So that said, a compliment offered to me is one for all of you too. There is no substitute for good company. Thanks to all. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Love all the new additions at Land HO!! The wreck gardens are an awesome idea... Let's all hope you don't need any new ones for a long, long while. Lobsta Burger seems to be doing some brisk business already!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*How the mighty have fallen...*

Full Tilt Holiday Hoobie Whatie... oh the humanity.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Go Santa Dave, GOOOO!!!! :lol:


----------



## SmittyinFLA (Jan 3, 2012)

I feel you, Bro...My table has a CHRISTMAS TREE on it.

SO ready to have my room ready for track. But, we have to do the floor. And paint it. And actually MOVE the table in here.

January, come soon!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*All is calm, all is bright...*

Thank-You


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Agreed!*



tjd241 said:


> Please get this bum (wsmmwx post #102) outta my thread and off the air. Looks like he snuck in when the gate was open.


History of 3 posts...

everyone of them is spam-tastic.

Immediate execution and impalement required.


----------

